
Description of classic and modern C64 graphic modes - ingve
http://www.studiostyle.sk/dmagic/gallery/gfxmodes.htm
======
OSButler
The 8-Bit Guy has some great videos about how graphics worked on the older
systems (including C=64):
[https://youtu.be/Tfh0ytz8S0k](https://youtu.be/Tfh0ytz8S0k)

------
nbartlomiej
If you're interested in coding something for C64, there are screencasts at
[http://64bites.com](http://64bites.com) (by mehowte).

------
panic
"Modern" meaning 1999, of course!

It looks like there's some more info and links at
[https://www.c64-wiki.com/index.php/Graphics_Modes](https://www.c64-wiki.com/index.php/Graphics_Modes)

